# Little Boys available at Fasttech



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

Want a Little Boy to suck on? 




http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...ittle-boy-style-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Want a Little Boy to suck on?
> 
> View attachment 13536
> 
> ...


That sounds raunchy!


----------



## HPBotha (21/10/14)

Oooh it's so naughty! ....nauti? Naught? Anyway I am/was seriously considering getting one ... but now the idea of sucking of on a little boy is so wrong you have successfully negated any and all reason to get one!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/10/14)

I just get mine from www.buylittleboys.co.au ......... oh its a dripper! nevermind............


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/10/14)

holy crap it posted as a real site! please ignore previous post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Somehow this thread just feels completely wrong. Best hope the authorities aren't monitoring or this forum could be in trouble 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (21/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Want a Little Boy to suck on?


just so wrong .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

No imagine this being read by a non vaper

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (21/10/14)

.... might still get one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187 (21/10/14)

Jokes aside, but this atty really looks like a cool 1 to play with, loads of airflow and the competition cap just tops if off, ,as well as the deep juice well. 
I was going to get the Doge from FT, but I think I will get this bad boy, purely for fun and practice blowing clouds 

Damn, even trying to sound serious, what I just said sounds dirty...lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/14)

It actually does look like a pretty neat dripper, but what were they thinking with this name

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It actually does look like a pretty neat dripper, but what were they thinking with this name



this implies that they actually were thinking...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/10/14)

That name can be misconstrued in a really bad way lol.

sent from deep inside a vape cloud


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/14)

I can just imagine the conversation:

friend 1: Hey have you tried the little boy, man its amazing to puff on
Friend 2: Yeah man I was sucking on one last night, sucked so hard it made gigantic clouds
Friend 1: Yeah Spat a little juice in my mouth but its all good

Passer by:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Smoke187 (22/10/14)

wanna taste my juice, yeah dude, just suck on my little boy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/14)

"Juice my little boy up and have a go"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

I think this thread now belongs I'm the dirty lol section


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/14)

I think the guys who created this RDA have a great marketing strategy, it's very different from all the others, the name stands out from the crowd and I'm sure they knew there would be discussions like this that get people to look at their product a bit closer. It's genius!

Score one for Masterpiece Custom Vapes (MCV) for thinking out of the box

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I think the guys who created this RDA have a great marketing strategy, it's very different from all the others, the name stands out from the crowd and I'm sure they knew there would be discussions like this that get people to look at their product a bit closer. It's genius!
> 
> Score one for Masterpiece Custom Vapes (MCV) for thinking out of the box


I agree. Some people are going to buy it because they are really interested while quite a lot will buy it just to say I was sucking on my little boy.


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

one thing is for certain. i will not be getting one. i foresee much humor at someones expense for buying the 'little boy'


----------



## HPBotha (22/10/14)

ok - had a chat with a vape buddy --- there is a much more notorious connection here... 



The RDA name might in actual fact be in reference to the atomic bomb named "Little Boy"

just thought i'd drop it in here for you guys....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

